# BMQ @ NRTD Borden



## Sea King Tech (21 May 2009)

Hello, 

Does anyone out there know when the next dates for BMQ in Borden are? 

Thanks.


----------



## kratz (21 May 2009)

I knew they were starting in the next few weeks, but I just confirmed the NRTD BMQ dates:

- Two French platoons start 21 June 09, and
- Four English platoons start 28 June 09.


----------



## CSGriffin (21 May 2009)

Yup the English one is on the 28th. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## Sea King Tech (21 May 2009)

Thanks, any idea of the dates after that.  July, August, September.....

Any info helps.


----------



## kratz (21 May 2009)

The next two serials would not be until the middle of September, and then another two serials starting in early January 2010. That's the normal course schedual for NRTD/CLFRS Borden.


----------



## Sea King Tech (29 May 2009)

Thank you for your prompt responces (sp?) to my inquiry.  I have a few more questions that you might be able to answer.
-What is the general rate of males to females at NRTD BMQ?
-Are the first 4 weeks CB'ed? Meaning confined to base or confined to barracks? This is not so relevant in St-Jean but more so in Borden.
-How are the sexes divided in the shacks? Seperate washplaces and heads, laundry facilities, and sleeping quarters?

Thanks again.  Sea King Tech.


----------



## kratz (29 May 2009)

The ratio varies with every course.  Yes recruits are CB'd the first 4 weeks and yes the genders are divided in the barracks.


----------



## Sea King Tech (29 May 2009)

So would that be Confined to Base or Confined to Barracks?  Thanks.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 May 2009)

Confined to Barracks.


----------



## seadragon (30 May 2009)

I am at CFNES det. St John's and do my BMQ in Borden from Sept 14th 2009 to Dec 17th 2009.


----------



## Sea King Tech (30 May 2009)

Roger that, so most personell doing BMQ @NRTD Borden are in the Navy, but not specifically in the reserves?  Do you know of how many people are in the same "boat" as it were?
BTW, I am assuming because you are in the program at St. Johns that you are reg-force stoker?  Do you happen to know where I can get my eyes on a course loading message and kit list?  Don't PM it to me because it will violate Protected B status, just point it out on the DIN and I will dig for it on Monday.  I cannot find it on the spynet.    I repeat, post no personal data here nor PM it.  Thanks,

Sea King Tech.


----------



## kratz (30 May 2009)

Most of the year round staff are tri-service and are split between Reg and Res. The spring and summer BMQ serials are primarily Naval Reseve recruits. Though when there are empty positions, members in PAT platoon waiting to rejoin a BMQ course are loaded on anytime.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 May 2009)

Sea King Tech said:
			
		

> Roger that, so most personell doing BMQ @NRTD Borden are in the Navy, but not specifically in the reserves?  Do you know of how many people are in the same "boat" as it were?
> BTW, I am assuming because you are in the program at St. Johns that you are reg-force stoker?  Do you happen to know where I can get my eyes on a course loading message and kit list?  Don't PM it to me because it will violate Protected B status, just point it out on the DIN and I will dig for it on Monday.  I cannot find it on the spynet.    I repeat, post no personal data here nor PM it.  Thanks,
> 
> Sea King Tech.



The KIT LIST is not a PROTECTED B Item.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 May 2009)

Excerpt from the NRTD Borden Joining Instructions:



> It is advisable to bring the following personal
> items with you, at the exception of those marked
> with a NOTE. Your instructors will give you the
> additional directions required to enable you to
> ...



NRTD BORDEN JOINING INSTRUCTIONS APRIL 2008


----------



## CSGriffin (30 May 2009)

Sea King Tech said:
			
		

> Roger that, so most personell doing BMQ @NRTD Borden are in the Navy, but not specifically in the reserves?  Do you know of how many people are in the same "boat" as it were?


Donno how many on here but I know myself and a few people from out here will be there.


----------



## Celticgirl (31 May 2009)

Sea King Tech said:
			
		

> Roger that, so most personell doing BMQ @NRTD Borden are in the Navy, but not specifically in the reserves?  Do you know of how many people are in the same "boat" as it were?



What about the air reserves? Can they be loaded on the Borden courses in lieu of SJ as well?


----------



## Klinkaroo (31 May 2009)

For the separation of males and females in the barracks, when I went through in 2007 it was a wing of the building for your platoon, 4 people to a room. The hall had a mix of male and female room. Females had the bathroom in one platoon's wing and the males in the other platoons wing. IE Two platoons on a floor, one platoon had the female washspaces and one platoon had the male washplaces. Laundry facilities were mixed. 3 washers and 3 dryers for the ~55 person platoon (so combine your laundry with other people).

and Celticgirl when I went through there were 2 air reserves in the other french platoon and I remember seeing at least 5 air force berets walking around the english barracks, can't be positive they were reserves but I can't see why they wouldn't be either.


----------



## Sea King Tech (31 May 2009)

Hello again,  Thanks to all for the invaluable information.  Knowledge is power.

-Is the building a standard H-hut?  
-So a female would have to go through a male area to go to the heads?  I do not quite understand.
- And, are they strict about males being on female areas of the shacks and vise versa?  I am assuming you have to do the milspec "Male/female on the floor!" yell. 
-Do you have to come to attention when entering the NRTD building? A la HMC Ships?  Such as HMCS Scotian.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 May 2009)

Sea King Tech said:
			
		

> - And, are they strict about males being on female areas of the shacks and vise versa?  I am assuming you have to do the milspec "Male/female on the floor!" yell.



I've been in co-ed shacks and never had to say that.


----------



## FlatTax (4 Jun 2009)

Well I'm headed to Borden from Victoria for the course on the 28th. Should be an interesting experience. Who else will I see there?


----------



## CSGriffin (4 Jun 2009)

FlatTax said:
			
		

> Well I'm headed to Borden from Victoria for the course on the 28th. Should be an interesting experience. Who else will I see there?


I'm going too, from Calgary. Can't wait for it.


----------



## seadragon (4 Jun 2009)

I went to Borden last Sept, failed the run and went to SJ for RFT.  No time to finish BMQ after passing the express test so instead of PAT I stayed on RFT for 3 months!  In great shape.  
I was only in Borden for 6 days but will pass on what I can.  The barracks is a big 2 story building with long halls and is in the this shape [ the entrance is in the middle of the left side of the bracket.  4 beds to a room.  No mixed bedrooms but mixed hallways.  Female washroom at one end, male at the other.  The base is really spread out.  They bus you to the canex and gym for your testing.  The portable classrooms are in marching distance.  The parade square is in front of the building.  Barrie is close by when you get leave after 4 weeks of being CB'd.  I am originally from Ontario so I will get my car for weekends when I have that option.
It seemed much more relaxed than SJ but I was only there a short time.  The Mega at SJ is so big and you are all inside so there is always someone waiting around the next corner to jack you up LOL.


----------



## FlatTax (5 Jun 2009)

So I 'kitted-up' today. And now I have a big green bag full of boots, jackets, a parka, and blue shirts. Have the rest of you borden bound folks finished your first aid and BMQ part 3? (history of CF and stuff like that)


----------



## Sea King Tech (5 Jun 2009)

Hypothetical question.  If I have my express test done with a pass and bring all necessary documentation accompanying me to NRTD Borden.  This documentation includes the yellow sheet, MPRR saying "met standard", and the DAOD stating that the test is good for one year.  Then I am good right?

Meaning, because the one year mark expires after the course is over I am not subject to the express test.  It is my understanding that one cannot be voluntold to take the test during the time while it remains valid.  Am I making sense?

I am just wondering?


----------



## FlatTax (5 Jun 2009)

NFLD Sapper: Do you recommend getting the stuff with the mark 1 at the CANEX?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Jun 2009)

What does the instructions say?


----------



## 9nr Domestic (6 Jun 2009)

Sea King Tech said:
			
		

> Hypothetical question.  If I have my express test done with a pass and bring all necessary documentation accompanying me to NRTD Borden.  This documentation includes the yellow sheet, MPRR saying "met standard", and the DAOD stating that the test is good for one year.  Then I am good right?
> 
> Meaning, because the one year mark expires after the course is over I am not subject to the express test.  It is my understanding that one cannot be voluntold to take the test during the time while it remains valid.  Am I making sense?
> 
> I am just wondering?



It is my understanding that you will be doing the express test at least twice during your BMQ. Even if you get exempt on the test, you will still do the express test twice.


----------



## Sea King Tech (7 Jun 2009)

What if I have allready been tested and passed?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jun 2009)

Doesn't matter it is part of the core training in BMQ.


----------



## Sea King Tech (7 Jun 2009)

Understood, thanks.


----------

